# I Have A Pretty Basic Question (I Think)



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

I currently use my Spektrum DX6 system for everything from my live steam locomotives (that have radio control), to my live steam launch, and now gas airplanes. Everything works as expected and I am happy. Here is my question. Is there a plug in module similar to what would be used on an electric plane or car that I could use with my battery operated trains? I'm tired of looking over this forum for the information. There is just too much information out there to weed through! I have found that the car / plane / boat modules are low voltage units, and I need something that would handle 20+ volts and would plug into my R/C receiver. Any information would be much appreciated. My old Aristo TE's just don't have the range I'm looking for, and besides, I would like to use one system for everything if I can and not have to worry about making sure I have the right radio equipment.
Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Chooch. 

Yep!!! 

Just go to the RCS website. I have three different versions depending on which loco you want to fit the system in and how much power you need.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

And then you can check out my RailBoss system. Click here

The RailBoss is designed to work with the Spektrum transmitters. It provides all of the basic control functions you would expect, plus automation features found no where else: automated station stops, automated back 'n forth operation, randomization of you track magnet activated whistle (to reduce the annoyance factor). the RailBoss operates from 7 to 30 volts.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response guys. I now have my homework to do. Good to know that there is exactly what I was looking for out there.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the advantages of the 2.4 GHz stick radios, the Spektrum in particular, is that you can add as many RX's & ESC's to one TX as you wish. 
Binding is a snip and it is even possible to swap RX's between TX's for flexible usage. 
To keep the cost even lower, there are 6 channel DSM2 clone RX's that work perfectly well, for as low as US$11 ea available ex China.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

After doing some more research, it looks like I am not able to use PWM with my Lionel RailSounds. I have read that PWM (or PWC) will burn up the sound board on the Lionel Railsounds. Something I don't want to take the chance of doing. Any and all suggestions would be welcome, but it looks like I'm stuck with my old TE for the time being.
Thanks guys for your quick response.


----------

